# Where is everyone?



## Andrew Green

http://www.frappr.com/martialtalk

 The Martial Talk Map 

 Might be useful for planning events.


----------



## Navarre

I'm on the map; I'm famous!

 Party at my house at 8!   ($5 cover charge, cute brunettes get in free)


----------



## jfarnsworth

That was easy. I"m on there now as well. Not that anyone cares or is going to visit but  :idunno:  I'm there.



> Originally posted by Navarre
> Party at my house at 8! ($5 cover charge, cute brunettes get in free)


Oh yeah, I see your Brunettes and raise you Blondes and Red Heads.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Navarre

Everyone's welcome at Navarre's Party Crib! ... but cute brunettes get to see The Fun Room.  

 It's like the V.I.P. Room at your local "club" except that you get your money's worth in mine. ... which, considering the brunettes paid for nothing, doesn't say much for me.  (shutting up again)


----------



## jfarnsworth

That's good. 
 :rofl:


----------



## FearlessFreep

I'm on...


----------



## Gemini

West Virginia...Mountain Mama...Take me home...Country Roads...

   I'll bring the kareoki. You guys are just gonna LOVE hearin' me sing. Trust me. You will. Promise.


----------



## terryl965

Now that is very cool. I like the way we can see everybody around the world. I'll raise the Dallas Cowboys cherleaders, yea body.

Terry


----------



## Cryozombie

Pretty Smooth Andrew. 

 Great find.


----------



## arnisador

Navarre said:
			
		

> cute brunettes get in free


 Would you consider me cute?


----------



## arnisador

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> I'm on...


  I put myself on, and now I can't see you anymore!

  Pretty cool in any event.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

That is pretty cool


----------



## Lisa

Hey, how 'bout we sticky this so it doesn't get burried and people can easily keep adding to it?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Consider it stuck.


----------



## hemi

Just added my little town and posted my ugly mug


----------



## FearlessFreep

_ I put myself on, and now I can't see you anymore!_

He he, I wondered what would happen considering we're so close.


----------



## Sam

kickass thread.

I'm on.

What about girls with unaturally bright pink or black hair?


----------



## jfarnsworth

Samantha said:
			
		

> What about girls with unaturally bright pink or black hair?


We'll let you in but remember your still a minor.


----------



## mantis

I'm on
no party
but you're more than welcome to pay the $8 fee if you insist


----------



## Jade Tigress

Very cool.


----------



## Lisa

This is great.  27 so far.


----------



## Andrew Green

Keep 'em coming, I'm sure we can get more of us up then 30


----------



## Simon Curran

We need more of us Europeans on that map...


----------



## Raewyn

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> We need more of us Europeans on that map...


 And Kiwi's but the map does"nt stretch that far down!!!


----------



## Andrew Green

Raewyn said:
			
		

> And Kiwi's but the map does"nt stretch that far down!!!


  The map actually covers the whole planet, I'm looking at New Zealand right now, no one there yet 

 Just click and drag, you can move the map around, zoom in / out, switch to a satellite image, etc.


----------



## Raewyn

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> The map actually covers the whole planet, I'm looking at New Zealand right now, no one there yet
> 
> Just click and drag, you can move the map around, zoom in / out, switch to a satellite image, etc.


 Ahhhhhhhhhh, gotcha!!!


----------



## D_Brady

Nice Find :ultracool


----------



## Andrew Green

Frapper moved to it's own domain, the map is now here: http://www.frappr.com/martialtalk

(So this wasn't just a shameless bump to the top  )


----------



## Navarre

Samantha said:
			
		

> What about girls with unaturally bright pink or black hair?


 erm, soon to be legal with bright pink hair?  Trust me, you won't have to pay the cover charge.

Thanks for the update to the site address, Andrew.


----------



## shesulsa

I'm on.


----------



## Flatlander

I couldn't put myself on when I tried.  It doesn't recognise my city for whatever reason.  Curiously, the map actually has my city displayed.  Stupid crap map.


----------



## Andrew Green

Aren't you in Regina?

Which shows up fine for me...


----------



## Lisa

Hey!  Where is everybody else?  Only 42 people on the map, I know there are many more around


----------



## Gin-Gin

Howdy from "Deep in the Heart of Texas"! :wavey: Sorry, I couldn't resist...now where's that fun room? 

Very cool site, Andrew.


----------



## Sam-Pai_Dragon

Just want to get out here. Say hi to all.


----------



## Lisa

Welcome Sam-Pai_dragon to MT.  Start a thread here in the Meet and Greet and tell us a little about yourself.  We are a very friendly bunch


----------



## Gemini

Sam-Pai_Dragon said:
			
		

> Just want to get out here. Say hi to all.


Hi Sam-Pai_Dragon. Welcome to MT. Why don't you put a post up in the "Meet and Greet" and tell us all a little about yourself.


----------



## Gemini

Lisa said:
			
		

> Welcome Sam-Pai_dragon to MT. Start a thread here in the Meet and Greet and tell us a little about yourself. We are a very friendly bunch


HEY! It was my idea first. I just type slow.


----------



## Lisa

Gemini said:
			
		

> HEY! It was my idea first. I just type slow.


----------



## shesulsa

Sam-Pai_Dragon said:
			
		

> Just want to get out here. Say hi to all.


Well hello, Sam-Pai!  I used to train Sam Pai in Southern California!  May I ask who your sensei is??


----------



## arnisador

Welcome, Sam-Pai_Dragon!


----------



## Gin-Gin

Hi Sem-Pai Dragon! :wavey:  Welcome to MT!


----------



## Solidman82

Rejoice! Jeff is on the map!!


----------



## Andrew Green

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Frapper moved to it's own domain, the map is now here: http://www.frappr.com/martialtalk
> 
> (So this wasn't just a shameless bump to the top  )



But this one is 

51 on there now, and I think we _should _be able to get triple digits


----------



## Drac

Gemini said:
			
		

> West Virginia...Mountain Mama...Take me home...Country Roads...
> 
> I'll bring the kareoki. You guys are just gonna LOVE hearin' me sing. Trust me. You will. Promise.


 
I wanted to say that..Late again...


----------



## Carol

Woo Hoo!  I'm Famous!

Or at least...I'm on the map...


----------



## Lisa

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Frapper moved to it's own domain, the map is now here: http://www.frappr.com/martialtalk
> 
> (So this wasn't just a shameless bump to the top  )



Here is a shameless bump to the top.  Lots of new and old members haven't placed themselves on the map.  Lets get ourselves into the double digits!  Don't be shy, we don't bite...well my avatar gets a little edgy at times.


----------



## Lisa

Up to 60 members on the map!  Come on new people, join us


----------



## bydand

Cool idea.  Kind of nice seeing where people are located.  Also kind of sobering to see nobody even close to my location yet.


----------



## Sam

which is where?


----------



## bydand

Look on the map,  LOL.  It is up in Northern Maine.  *Way* up in Northern Maine.  As in "go to the North-East end of the freeway system in the U.S., Take a left, drive another hour (If the roads are good), here you are.


----------



## green meanie

VERY cool idea. Nice job!


----------



## scottcatchot

Really cool


----------



## MA-Caver

How do I get on tha map?


----------



## celtic_crippler

just "add yourself"

There! GA representin'!


----------



## Swordlady

I just added myself.  This map is cool!  :ultracool


----------



## yo941

hi im new to mt i have studyed hapkido for 3 years. im looking for a new form to study. i took classes in tower city pa the guy that was teaching moved away and i am looking for him so i can talk to him cuz i have not seen him a long time if any one knows him let me know...........thanx


----------



## Gemini

Nice to hear from you! Why don't you stop in the Meet and Greet forum and introduce yourself.


----------



## matt.m

I am here everyone.  StL in the house.


----------



## matt.m

I see a lot of familiars from the TKD board.  Ok I am going to do an introduction if anyone cares.

I am Matt, I spent 5 yrs in the Marines, I hold brown belt ranking in Judo / Orange belt rankings in Hapkido and Tae Kwon Do.  I hold three degrees.  One in Business, the others are Management Information Systems and Finance. 

I absolutely love this website, its great.  I hold firm to the belief that in martial arts there is no right or wrong.  Not ever techniques works every time in every scenerio.  For that reason, there is no martial art that is the best or most effective.  However, I believe that the art is only as good as the person practicing at the time and how hard they work.

Hoshin

-Matt


----------



## simon

i just put maself on the map...but it says i live in california not england...wondered why it had been sunny lately


----------



## WyldFya

I'm in the middle of nowhere, Moscow Idaho.  I also train in Olympia, WA with my teacher.


----------



## Kacey

Denver, CO, USA.  I put myself on the map a while back, and forgot to post to the thread.


----------



## IcemanSK

I'm in Santa Clarita, CA, in Northern Los Angeles county. I'm originally from suburban Chicago. I pinned myself on the map today.


----------



## g-bells

i'm in youngstown,ohio norheast ohio halfway between cleveland and pittsburgh


----------



## KempoFlow

I added myself, Portland Maine.


----------



## MBuzzy

I'm not on the map....Kunsan, Republic of Korea


----------



## H&#7853;n K&#7927;

I'm in Hanoi, Vietnam. Hello verybody


----------



## Drac

I could have sworn that I posted where I am, alas I was wrong ..I'm in actually in one of the SE Suburbs of Cleveland Ohio...


----------



## Bigshadow

I added myself.


----------



## donna

Im in the outback, Kalgoorlie, Western Australia


----------



## Lisa

H&#7853;n K&#7927;;664525 said:
			
		

> I'm in Hanoi, Vietnam. Hello verybody



Welcome!  Please feel free to start a new thread about yourself in the "Meet & Greet" section of the forum. :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Lisa said:


> Welcome!  Please feel free to start a new thread about yourself in the "Meet & Greet" section of the forum. :wavey:



What she said! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Goldendawn8

Welcome!


----------



## bydand

donna said:


> Im in the outback, Kalgoorlie, Western Australia



Holy sufferin' you are out there.  I was thinking of going out to Western Oz 12 or so years ago (Yes, before you ask, it was for a woman.)  And Kalgoorlie is take a left at the boonies and keep going from what I seen.


----------



## Muaz

Hi, This post of   mine is very knowledgable and may enhance the information of the viewers ,   however I would like some specific information for myself. If someone can   help me then please send me a private message. Best Regards,


----------



## michaeljray2001

hello everyone, I am the new guy on the block.  Anyone into Tae Kwon do and Sambo?


----------



## iwingchun

Hellow to everyone!!!!!I am a new member and i am on....the earth
Anyone about Wing Chun?


----------



## Madmatt

Hello 
I am new as well and yes Im into win chun and enything that works in a fight.Hope to chat about Okinawa te as well.
Madmatt
Okinawa te


----------



## Windsinger

Done and done.


----------



## Dr Rubin Frank Rhode

Hi Andrew, my name is Dr Rubin Frank Rhode, I practise Goju Ryu Karate-Do and Kick Boxing. My grade is Godan 5th Dan, I also work in Health Care in a state facility as a Professor of Integrative Medicine. I also have a private medical practice where the patients do some Karate and Tai Chi exercises for certain medical conditions (e.g. hypertension and diabettes). Do you know of any other practioners who integrate Martial Arts into theie therapeutic regimes? Please contact me if you can. My e-mail is rhoder@mailbox.co.za. I also have a Dojo where we practice Karate-Do, Kick Boxing, Taiji Quan, Qi Gong, Nei Gong and Qi Na. I am also qualified to practice TCM and Acupuncture in my country,

Thank you so much.

Dr Rubin Frank Rhode


----------



## FrogDo

Hello Everyone! Another new guy here. First time to ever sign-up on a forum like this. From what I read, a nice group of people. I'm 54 years old and a long time fan of martial arts. I studied Tae Kwon Do with the Jhoon Rhee Institute in Tampa Fl. 24 years ago and am now currently training in Hapkido at Royal Dragon Martial Arts. Much of my interest revolves around the philosophy of internal arts and the study of Zen and the Dao. I hope to talk with many of you over time!


----------



## inosanto83

Hi all, just here for some Dim Mak pointers and to see if anyone has any good suggestions for balancing out my muscle distribution, Im primarily right handed and as a result I feel like I should train a little harder on my left side as its a bit sloppy, my kicks and punches on the left arent aimed  quite as well as my right, wondering if anyone has any good exercises or anything to suggest..


----------



## shihansmurf

Woo Hoo!

I;m on my first frap? Is that the term?

Anyway, I'm up on the thing.

Mark


----------



## midnight star

where's this map??
how do u get on it??
I WANNA JOIN IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =)


----------



## Andrew Green

midnight star said:


> where's this map??
> how do u get on it??
> I WANNA JOIN IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =)



First post of the thread, to get on it hit the join button on the top left and give it your name / location.


----------



## Zamin

I'm from the South West of England


----------



## midnight star

hi. not been on here in AAAAAAGES as i always seem to go on www.vip.tkdsource.com these days!
thought id say hi again anyway!
if you fancy saying hi, look me up on source under m-star!

tae kwon


----------



## mrdann

Andrew Green said:


> http://www.frappr.com/martialtalk
> 
> The Martial Talk Map
> 
> Might be useful for planning events.



right here boss he he lol


----------



## shane

Hello : i am a new member of this forum...


----------



## jsmith260

My name is Joy Smith. I am a full-time student at the University of Tennessee. One of my goals is to become an educator of Instructional Technology because I enjoy teaching others how to use the latest technology to make their lives easier and more efficient. I enjoy encouraging others in helping them obtain the tools needed for a better quality of life. My favorite hobbies are gardening, cooking, and practicing Taekwondo. This is a sport I like to do to relieve stress and keep in shape. My goal is to receive the highest rank of black belt possible while obtaining my degree. The hobbies mentioned above have been a joy from childhood since I am in country girl originally from Georgia. Even now I do not know where my life will take me in the future I hope to always have the opportunity to enjoy country life.
Now, I would like to tell you more about how I practice taekwondo. Another reason I practice taekwondo is for self defense.  I use metal crutches because my muscles do not function properly due to a condition called cerebral palsy.  I am currently a senior brown belt and will start learning how to break boards soon. My dad  jokes around with me that I will break a bone doing this activity however, I truly loved this sport because it allows me to be so active. I even made a video about taekwondo to demonstrated how I fight an opponent  for one of my classes.
I am currently taking a class called Internet mediated collaborative learning. The big project for this particular class is to work with people I have never met via the Internet. I decided to do my project on making some kind of collaborated document that provides self defense tips for disabled people. Therefore, if anybody reading my blog would be interested in providing a tip or some type of feedback regarding this subject. It would be much appreciated.
In addition , I have provided a link to the video I created for that previous class. If you are interested in learning more about taekwondo or how it is modified for me.http://webit.utk.edu/~jsmit260/Wit576/taekwondo.wmv 
Joy


----------



## 5rings

Hello everyone_......here to just shake the trees, and see what falls out?_
_It is what it is.....it just isn't till you've lived it to its fullest!_


----------



## Mark Jordan

Hi guys I'm new here and just stopping by.


----------



## Majd

Well I'm here and I will continue to contribute with my posts because I see that this forum is great resource for everyone. 
Come and make this forum the biggest Martial Arts community!


----------



## JacktheStripper

Hi all 

My name is Roberto and  I'm in Fremantle, Western Australia

I'm here to pick up as much knowledge as I can get, and hopefully learn to apply some.

Maybe I'll even be able to add to the knowledge base here.

Take care everyone =D


----------



## MÃ¶torknuckles

Hi! My name is Viktor and I'm from São Paulo, Brazil!

I'm a Shorin Ryu practicioner, so I like the techniques of old school Karate, but I'm also very interested in Muay Thai and its variants (regional styles, old styles, etc)


----------



## marlon

Montreal, Canada
West Island
East Coast Shaolin kempo with more of a Chinese flavour.


----------



## marlon

the page won't open for me in either chrome nor safari


----------



## CK1980

Virginia, USA here :-D


----------



## DennisBreene

The cornfields of northern Illinois.


----------



## kungfuexchange

Holiday, Fl


----------



## Transk53

kungfuexchange said:


> Holiday, Fl



A newbie under the radar? Hey, welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## TheArtofDave

I'm in Southaven, MS. Just out the outskirts of Memphis, TN.

Haven't been on the forums for a bit, but it's good to be back


----------



## Shai Hulud

Chkalovskaya, Petrogradsky District, St. Petersburg, Russia


----------



## dugite61

Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## The DC

Bristol,TN


----------



## KenpoMaster805

im from southern Cali on the westside Oxnard California 805


----------



## BLACK

It has been years since I have been here but its not where you are from but where you are at....


----------



## stephlcurry

Dallas, TX


----------



## Seizan

Nagahama Yomitan, Okinawa.
Okinawa KarateDo UechiRyu Zankyokai Nagahama Dojo.

The map doesn't seem to work.  I just get a page advertising building web sites.


----------



## kuniggety

Seizan said:


> Nagahama Yomitan, Okinawa.
> Okinawa KarateDo UechiRyu Zankyokai Nagahama Dojo.
> 
> The map doesn't seem to work.  I just get a page advertising building web sites.


I used to live in Uruma (2005 - 2009). I really liked Yomitan.


----------



## Andrew Green

Seizan said:


> Nagahama Yomitan, Okinawa.
> Okinawa KarateDo UechiRyu Zankyokai Nagahama Dojo.
> 
> The map doesn't seem to work.  I just get a page advertising building web sites.



It did 11 years ago when I posted it... wow... this is one enduring thread


----------



## 23rdwave

Sacramento, CA


----------



## KenpoMaster805

Hi im from Oxnard california


----------



## KenpoMaster805

and I train at Flores Bros Kenpo Karate here at Oxnard Ca we study American Kenpo Karate


----------



## Hoplophobic

Just outside Washington, D.C. in the Virginia suburbs.


----------



## New Instructor

Windsinger said:


> Done and done.


Freeport Tx


----------



## TheArtofDave

I was in Mississpi but now I live in Spring Hill, FL


----------



## CrazedChris

Missouri here.


----------



## DUO ART

Tallahassee, Florida


----------



## Gold dust Dan

Northern CALI


----------



## Stablades86

I'm in Cleveland, Ohio. Been searching for the better part of a decade for individuals to practice with.


----------



## Tarrycat

I haven't been on here since foreeeeeever.


----------



## Eien no ishi

Just in the middle of Europe.


----------



## Guardian

North Texas near Sheppard AFB (Wichita Falls, TX).


----------



## shima

Austin TX for me


----------



## Steve

Guardian said:


> North Texas near Sheppard AFB (Wichita Falls, TX).


Spent many summers in Henrietta Tx, at my grandparent's house.  Haven't been there in a long time though.


----------



## seasoned

shima said:


> Austin TX for me


Side note: Great form in your picture,........the front kick is right on.


----------

